# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Η φάρμα μου

## douriakos

Έχει ένα χρόνο που άρχισα να ασχολούμαι με το χτίσιμο μιας φάρμας για πουλιά. .. σήμερα θα σας βάλω κάποιες φωτογραφίες που είχα τραβήξει πιο παλιά μες στη βδομάδα έχει και συνέχεια. ..

Ένας κοκορας 3 κότες πλυμουθ ροκ


Ένας κοκορας 2 κότες μπραχμα


Οι αφρικάνικες χήνες μου 
1η φωτογραφία τα μικρά χηνακια 3 μηνων

Μικρά χηνακια 2-3 βδομαδων


Μόλις βγαίνει από το αυγο

Ο χηνος! 


Ένα ζευγάρι χρυσοί φοινικες!


Ένα ζευγάρι πεδινες περδικες


Ένα ζευγάρι τσουκαρ


Μια κλωσσα μπραχμα με τα κοτοπουλακια της


1 αρσενικο 5 θηλυκά σασεξ 


1 ζευγαρι ασημένιοι φασιανοι!

Και 1 μικρό φασιανακι

Μερικές γαλοπούλες 


Οι εγκαταστασεις μου




Στάλθηκε από το SM-G900F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφα!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλά τα κοτοπουλάκια και τα χηνάκια κλέβουν την παράσταση!!!! Μακάρι να έμεναν πάντα έτσι μικρούλια και γλυκούλια! Υπέροχα όμως να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## ninos

πάρα πολύ όμορφα όλα !!! Μπράβο !!!!

----------


## jk21

ολα πανεμορφα πουλακια !

αν εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να βολταρουν και απλα να επιστρεφουν στο χωρο ,ολα ειναι ιδανικα 

σε αντιθετη περιπτωση ,πολυ καλος χωρος ,για λιγοτερα ειδη και πουλακια ! Σκεψου οτι εισαι στην αρχη της εκτροφης .Το βλεπω και με αυτο το γνωμονα

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφα ολα να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## douriakos

δημητρη εχω καμια 50αρια κοτες σε 2 στρεμματα αμολυμενες το πρωι τις αμολαω το βραδυ τις ξαναβαζω μεσα... αλλα ρατσες οπως τα σασεξ τα φοινικια τα μπραχμα δεν τα βγαζω εξω γιατι θα μπερδευτουν και θα χαλασω τις ρατσες! εχω σε κλουβια 3χ2 5 κοτες 1 κοκορα για να ειναι ανετα! οταν ξαναεχω χρονο θα σας βγαλω και τα μικρα να δειτε και τις αλλες ρατσες που εχω!

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο Νικολη!! Ολα τους πολυ ομορφα και πολυ ιδιαιτερα!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Ορνιθολογικό πάρκο!!!Και όπως φαίνεται ψαγμένα πράγματα απο τον ιδιοκτήτη!Νικόλα να σου ζήσουν τα πουλάκια,μακάρι να το κάνεις όπως το φαντάζεσαι!!!Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ ίσως σε βοηθήσει σε κάτι!

----------


## douriakos

European serama



Στάλθηκε από το SM-G900F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## douriakos

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G900F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπω εντάξει απλά καταπληκτικά όλα τους !  :: 
Tέλεια η φάρμα σας .
Τα χηνάκια μου έκλεψαν την καρδιά ειλικρινά !!!  :Love0033: 

Πολλά Μπράβο και καλή συνέχεια !  :Happy0159:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανέμορφα κοτόπουλα,χήνες,γαλοπούλες  !! Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!!
Αγάπη οι χήνες σου!!!!  :Love0020:

----------


## douriakos

Μεσα στο 2016 θα κανω λιμνη για να βαλω πιο σπανιες χηνες και παπιες! Εκει να δειτε!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G900F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Πόσο σε ζηλεύω!!!!
Ωραιότατα τα πουλάκια, και μικρά και μεγάλα!!!
Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Manostyro

Μπράβο!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι

----------


## panos70

Νικο ολα πανεμορφα και περιποιημενα  μπραβο φετος εκανα κι εγω ενα μικρο κοτετσι με εναν κοκορα πλιμουθ ροκ και 8 κοτες οι πεντε 7-8 μηνων και οι τρεις 4-5 μηνων περιπου οι 4 ειναι black rock μαυρες και οι αλλες τεσσερεις ιζα μπραουν , βασικα δεν εψαχνα για συγκεκριμενες ρατσες αλλα αυγοπαραγωγης και προεκυψαν αυτες που βρηκα, διαβασα πως σε καθε κοκορα αντιστοιχουν 10 κοτες το ελαχιστο 8 αλλα ολα αυτα θεωρητικα πρακτικα τα βλεπεις εσυ

----------


## vissa

Υπέροχα ολα να τα χαίρεσαι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

